# Audioengine A5 passive speaker issue(default right output speaker)



## ninjikiran

I noticed something was off but I didn't have them on long enough( doing some re shaping of my space) and I decided to take them out and run a bit of testing. 
   
  I noticed that there was a certain sound that would not play out of the left speaker, to feed the fact that I believed something was wrong I decided to turn the mono plugin on in foobar, get the same output out of both speakers.  Same issue occurred, that single speaker just would not play that sound with the same impact(it was very muted).  So lastly I took off the foobar plugin and swapped the RCA cables, of course same thing occurred.
   
  I checked the connection from the speaker with the amp built in, to the speaker that was exhibiting this phenomenon and it seems like there is a solid connection.  The wires are inserted into the holes and the knob is screwed on tightly.  Just to make sure I did reseat them but that did not fix nor did it degrade the situation.
   
   
   
  Now a little bit of information o nthe specific sound, it is a bit like the jingle of a bell or shaking of something.  The song tested was Linkin Parks, What I've done.  Regardless it sounded better, louder and with more impact than the other speaker.
   
  My question to you is, what in the world could be wrong with it?  Before dealing with AudioEngine directly, I figure I pose the question here first.  Perhaps someone can elaborate on my situation and if i nthe end I need to call Audio-Engine I will have more context which to describe my problem.


----------



## bayezid

Does the problem also occur if you push up the A5's volume knob (and turn down the source's) ?
  A5s seem to very frequently have a balance problem, with the left speaker having a lower output at lower amp volume.
  Mine are balanced only if I push the knob above 10 o'clock.


----------



## ninjikiran

thats actually one of the first things I did.  I turned down foobar and bought the volume up to the 50% mark.


----------



## bayezid

Then that's not it...
  I've browsed the internet extensively about A5 problems and I've never run into anything like you mention. 
   
  Sounds like your speaker/amp has a problem with some frequency ranges ? I'm no expert but maybe you could try to play all ranges (with a virtual keyboard or whatever) and see if some in particular are muted. Anyway, that might help Audioengine diagnose your problem faster.


----------



## sarathcpt

Yeah, same here..I think my passive speaker is slightly weak on treble, unless I turn up the volume.  I didn't really try different frequency ranges...just judging it by when I notice it the most.  Can this be solved by using a better quality interconnect or something ?


----------



## ninjikiran

Glad I am not the only one x3 but I still worry.  Finally getting my back ordered stands, so maybe i'll get some new interconnects before I call audioengine.


----------



## ninjikiran

Double post just to bump and notify.
   
  Remove the tinned ends off the cable they supply you(make sure to cut a little into the covering unless you like conductor strands all over. 
  Use a pair of scissors or a wire stripper to carefully remove the jacket and use the bare cable un-tinned.
   
  Seemed to fix my issues with the passive speaker lacking impact in certain frequencies and slight volume imbalances~


----------



## sarathcpt

Nice!  Will give that a shot.  Thanks!


----------

